# Piqua river fishing



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok guys, I havent made a post in a while on here (been really busy with a new job) but Im currently working just inside of Piqua right off S Main St. at AM Leonard, and I have noticed the GMR runs right beside of Main St., so my questions are as follows:

1) Is this a good area to fish for flatheads?
2) What other species is good to fish for in the area...smallmouth???
3) Can anyone give me any info regarding areas to fish that may produce 
more and bigger cats (flatheads) in that area


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't think you wil get into many if any flatheads that far north. up that way you will be getting into channels instead. I would say that anywhere you fish on the river you can catch catfish. they are everywhere. If you are wanting flatheads you will need to go to dayton and south from there. try fishing below the dam for smallies. I have caught quite a few there in the past but I don't get up there much any more.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

You can catch some smallies right in town in Piqua, I would describe it as fair compared to other stretches further north and south from there. The bike trail provides lots of access, for smallmouth i would wade and toss lures. I tried really hard back in the winter to catch saugeye below the dam, but didn't connect. Alot of people fish it so i assume they must be in there.


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

You can catch saugeyes below the dam in Piqua but the action does not seem to be as good as other dams such as Troy. I have always done well fishing for crappies at the Piqua dam.


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

Channel cats. No Flatheads. 
Piqua Dam seems to be a place a lot of people go for cats. OK access spot at the Peterson road bridge on 25A between Piqua Troy. 

Smallies are thick in spots all over the Piqua area. If you wade. Access points wherever you can see the river. Best species to fish for in Piqua to be honest. 

Saugeye at the Piqua Dam and I've "heard" sitting on the bridge structure at the old train trussel that runs right through downtown (now a bike bridge).


----------



## tobakabus (Apr 1, 2006)

Dear goodness... A Flathead King sighting!


----------



## angelfish45356 (Jun 30, 2006)

It's hard to believe anything is being caught here in piqua, But if anyone is it would have to be at the dam and below.And congrats to those that are I never had much luck anywhere in piqua.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

How about North of Piqua where Loramie Creek meets the GMR? I always thought that area looked "fishy".


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

tobakabus said:


> Dear goodness... A Flathead King sighting!


You caught me.... I was flying under the radar for a while


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

If you know where to walk the creek back to where it meets the GMR it actually is nice there. Deep hole there the last time I was there (three years ago I think). Angelfish ... I prefer the Piqua are to the Troy area actually. At least for wading for smallies.


----------

